# Click required for Waltham pocket watch



## Dobbs (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi there,

Completely new to this forum - there's some great stuff here and I hope someone can help me

I just got given a Waltham pocket watch sn 24006506 as a gift and its running well, but required some help when winding. Closer investigation shows that the click is broken.

Does anyone know how I identify the movement calibre and where I can get a replacement click ?


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

From a site called pocketwatchdatabase.com, your watch details are as follows:

*Grade: No. 610*



*Movement Serial Number:* 24006506


*Grade:* No. 610


*Model:* 1908

*Estimated Production Year:* 1921

*Run Quantity:* 1,000

*Total Production:* 1,059,860


*Size:* 16s


*Jewels:* 7j


*Movement Configuration:* Hunting


*Movement Finish:* Unknown


*Movement Setting:* Pendant

*Plate:* 3/4 Plate

*Adjusted:* No

*Railroad Grade:* No

As for a replacement click, the bay is usually about the best place to try and source such parts.

Regards

David


----------



## Dobbs (Jun 8, 2015)

Many thanks - I'll be back to this forum !


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I maybe able to help but would need a photo of the movenent.


----------



## Dobbs (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks Seismic one

Two pictures, one of the whole movement and one showing the split click - all help much appreciated


----------



## Dobbs (Jun 8, 2015)

Dobbs said:


> Thanks Seismic one
> 
> Two pictures, one of the whole movement and one showing the split click - all help much appreciated


 Hmm looks like the pictures didn't upload as expected - can we take this offline and I'll email the pictures direct ?


----------



## Dobbs (Jun 8, 2015)

took me a while but I got there in the end !


----------

